# Ed Coan - New Coaching Programs



## EdCoan (Mar 30, 2014)

My New Bench Routine Coaching (comes with ebook and 2 videos)

Ed Coan Bench Routine | Bench Program | Increase Your Bench Press | Strength Inc

My New Deadlift Routine Coaching (comes with ebook and 2 videos)

Strength Inc Ed Coan Deadlift Routine | Strength Inc

My routines have been tailored to help anyone build muscle and strength at the same time. Building muscle is actually the key to burning fat as well and so you should never neglect a serious workout plan like mine. If you are serious about getting in better shape and building muscle, then there really is nothing better than my routine “the Ed Coan bench routine” and Ed Coan Deadlift Routine. Stay focused and there is no doubt that you will reach your goals.

If you have any questions you can reach myself and my Strength Inc Team at 

strengthinc.com 

thanks guys!

Ed


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 30, 2014)

Greetings! This just made my day. Great to see you here. 
Best of the best here guys/girls. For the vet long timers sometimes the little things are the biggest. ED helped me tweak a few things on my squat.
I'd really been struggling trying get it going after so much down time due to injuries / surgery, AGE, etc.. I really look forward to leg day again thanks to Mr. Coan.
I am hard to impress with training knowledge as I have been at his forever. 
This is the exception as I'm just blown away by the depth of knowledge Ed 
has.. Check out strengthinc.com. Thx   T...


----------



## K1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Welcome to AnaSCI Ed...Great to have you with us!!


----------



## fubaseball (Mar 30, 2014)

No shit?!?! Ed Coan here?!??!!!!! Hell yes!!!?


----------



## jacked391 (Mar 30, 2014)

Ahhhh yes sir hell yeah welcome ED


----------



## ME (Mar 30, 2014)

Best Lifter Ever! Best Coach Ever!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 30, 2014)

Awesome!

Hawk


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 30, 2014)

Ed, honor to have you here.  You are an inspiration to so many and an incredible ambassador to the sport.  Welcome to AnaSCI.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi Ed..


----------



## srd1 (Mar 30, 2014)

This board just gets better and better daily gentlemen!!!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 31, 2014)

Ed I've heard your name throughout the years and its an honor to have you here with us welcome to anasci. I'm sure there's a ton we can learn from you.
Thanks
P


----------

